# deleting posts



## kingpaul (Jun 8, 2003)

Why can't one delete their own posts?  I've found out recently that I've either posted something that's either been said or my post got replicated for some odd reason.  When I've tried to delete my own posts, it says I can't.  Would it be possible to allow folks to delete their own?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2003)

It's always been a mod function afaik


----------



## HellHound (Jun 8, 2003)

Just edit your post to say nothing if you want to delete a post.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2003)

There are a few reasons, but the most important one is:

If you delete the first post in a thread, the entire thread is deleted.

Anyway, HellHound has good advice. 

(BTW, I delete double posts when I happen across them, assuming the duplicate post wasn't edited to have content of its own. Still, it's not usually worth e-mailing a moderator just because of a duplicate post.)


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 8, 2003)

Yup, if you accidentally double post, just edit it to say nothing or "double post."

This is a moderator function largely to prevent confusion during the rare flame war, where someone might post something offensive and then pretend that he or she never participated in the conversation at all.


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 9, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This is a moderator function largely to prevent confusion during the rare flame war, where someone might post something offensive and then pretend that he or she never participated in the conversation at all.   *



Ah, that makes sense.  I do edit out the double posts and put in "double post" when it happens.  I just recently noticed the "delete" ability and tried it out on a recent doubled post.  When it didn't work, I got confused.


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 11, 2003)

One last thing: Would it be wrong to use the "Report to moderator" function (which I've never used before) to get _my_ double posts deleted?


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 11, 2003)

not at all, or just post links here.


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Please delete this post... *




Thanks.


----------

